# Why do goats make better pets



## megadeana (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi guys, I have 2 Nigerian Dwarf Goats, and my HOA is starting to complain about it... Well, I've decided to make a list of reasons why goats make better pets than dogs ( I have nothing against dogs, I currently have three and I'm a dog trainer) I thought this might be a fun topic, and possibly you guys would want to participate... So, enjoy!


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

they can be housebroken esp N dwarfs. and mistakes are easily cleaned up
they dont make as much noise.
they dont bite
they are easily trained
they like to watch tv


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Their 'raisins' are not offensive like dog poop, and can be used as an incredible fertilizer for beautiful plants.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

they're free hedge trimmers, they don't smell, great way to get rid of some kitchen scraps

most of all, goats are cute and cuddly, and those who don't agree are heartless! lol


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I guess you mean the advantages of a goat over a dog? Because I wouldn't say either one would make a better pet...they are just different, and they both have advantages and disadvantages.

You can get milk, fiber, or meat, as well as work from them.
They have wonderful, curious, funny personalities and are much cuter than most dogs! (I love dogs - but even I will admit that much!)
Unlike dogs, they don't carry any parasites that humans can get - at least none that I know of.
A well-mannered goat is every bit as safe as a well-mannered dog - and they are MUCH easier to teach manners to than most dogs (IME anyway).

By HOA I guess you mean homeowner's association??
What reasons are they giving for the complaints?

Some people...it really bothers me that farms are so looked down on.
Okay everybody, let's ban all farm animals from the earth and see what happens! And while we're at it, maybe we should ban the farms and the farmers too. :doh:


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Their poop doesn't smell as bad
They don't shed as much
They don't bite or scratch 
you can have 100 goats and just be a farmer, but if you have 100 dogs you're an animal hoarder
They don't smell
They don't lick you constantly
They don't bark
They don't sniff your crotch
They don't shed
you don't have to walk them
They can be profitable(notice I say can...)


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

milkmaid said:


> Some people...it really bothers me that farms are so looked down on.
> Okay everybody, let's ban all farm animals from the earth and see what happens! And while we're at it, maybe we should ban the farms and the farmers too. :doh:


that bothers me too...to no end. on this island, you know, where there's limited land space, suburban sprawl is getting out of hand. they take something like 2600 hectares of farm land and make it commercial or residential every year. then Barbadians complain that the food prices are so high, but there are no farmers and no land to plant on, so the island imports over $700 million US dollars worth of food every year!!!

there was this one area where a pig farm has been for years. it's stinky, yes. but one of these developments were starting in the area, and the developers complained about the pig farm smell. the pig farm hasn't closed down yet, but i'm thinking it's only a matter of time.

people need to be educated!!

sorry for the rant...



goat luver 101 said:


> They don't sniff your crotch


mine like to smell my butt...I dunno why, but I had one girl up my dress yesterday having a good sniff at things down here. LOL. they like to smell our dogs butts too.... are my goats strange???


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

LOL. Never had a goat that did that!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

REALLY??? mine sniff me all the time! i figured it was an animal thing since dogs and cats do it.....


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

They deff are better than dogs. 

I love dog like no tomorrow but they're easier than dogs. 
To me better to train 
Better for some autistic kid or someone not that socially active to learn how to do things. 
Like other said, not as loud. 
The minis (I have some) are just so personal it like your own child. 
I think if you claim "ornamental" you can keep them. So Nigerians are very beautiful to look at. 

People say that watching a goat jump around or graze is just as relaxing as watching fish swim is 
So you could say that they keep your anger down, mine surely do!! 
They don't try to hump everything in sight
They don't bite too often
They don't intimidate guests


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

*Poop is less offensive
*Less "needy", they are just as loving but are okay hanging out alone until you can be with them
*If they get out, they won't be biting people
*They can live outside
*Quirky and fun to watch

But honestly, they are not better. They are different, and just as wonderful.


----------



## Sensible (Jun 14, 2013)

I don't know what an HOA is either. Is it some sort of cutesy internet acronym for husband?

Goats are not pets, they are livestock. Sure some people claim that they are "pets". You can claim that you have a "pet" of a Brahma bull, but that doesn't mean that it is. As milkmaid said, they are different animals that have different needs and different attributes. When people start thinking of all animals as pets, it leads them into other inappropriate emotional associations which may not be practical or desireable, and so understandably won't be accepted by the general public as a whole. Treat your animals appropriately as befits their species, needs and behaviors. Provide them with optimal care. Make sure that they don't annoy or infringe on anyone's peaceful enjoyment of their property, either by sight, smell or sound, and you'll go a long way in preventing any negative backlash from people.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Personable, intelligent...There is just something about goats that "connects" with something in people. Some people, anyway.
I've never seen an autistic or special needs child around goats, but I can imagine that they would be a very good combination! Interacting with a pet goat does something to your mind and heart. Just being around them is a healing experience. I can't describe it, but you guys know what I'm talking about.
I think this is true to some extent with all animals, but goats are just the right combination of gentleness and stubbornness, curiosity and playfulness, neediness and independence.
IME, ducks also seem to have "it," whatever it is.



> Make sure that they don't annoy or infringe on anyone's peaceful enjoyment of their property, either by sight, smell or sound, and you'll go a long way in preventing any negative backlash from people.


You're right, we need to make allowances for other people's desires too! It's not polite to have a big, sloppy, stinky farm near other people.
My problem is that some people push us aside and disdain us and our animals, forgetting that farming is absolutely the most necessary industry of all!


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Sensible said:


> I don't know what an HOA is either. Is it some sort of cutesy internet acronym for husband?


Home Owner's Assosciation. If you buy a house that is part of an HOA, you are subject to their rules and regulations, regardless of what the city/local rules are. Meaning, they can fine you for your grass being a millimeter too high. They can even seize your home (legally via powerful lawyers and backwards ideology) if you fail to adhere to their rules.

I would personally never buy any house that is part of an HOA. I won't have rusting cars sitting on my lawn, but I find their incredibly stringent rules suffocating. They give you no freedom with _your own property_. HOAs are for the crowd who like everything perfect and the exact same.

I read one news story that an HOA kept fining members for not watering their lawns (and thus they were turning brown). But the entire city was under drought conditions, and limited water usage was being enforced. Just one of the many ridiculous tales regarding an out of control HOA.


----------



## megadeana (Apr 30, 2013)

Stacykins said:


> Home Owner's Assosciation. If you buy a house that is part of an HOA, you are subject to their rules and regulations, regardless of what the city/local rules are. Meaning, they can fine you for your grass being a millimeter too high. They can even seize your home (legally via powerful lawyers and backwards ideology) if you fail to adhere to their rules.
> 
> I would personally never buy any house that is part of an HOA. I won't have rusting cars sitting on my lawn, but I find their incredibly stringent rules suffocating. They give you no freedom with your own property. HOAs are for the crowd who like everything perfect and the exact same.
> 
> I read one news story that an HOA kept fining members for not watering their lawns (and thus they were turning brown). But the entire city was under drought conditions, and limited water usage was being enforced. Just one of the many ridiculous tales regarding an out of control HOA.


Yep! What's crazy is I made a point to call them before hand to make sure I could have them, but now all of a sudden I can't... And they won't give me a direct reason why! I think I know what's going on, but I'm not positive. My next door neighbor is a huge perfectionist when it comes to her yard, she gets yard of the month all the time, I think it bothers her that I spend more time working on my garden in the backyard than working on the flower bed in the front... So maybe this is her way of getting me since my front is not in violation, it's just not very much...


----------



## megadeana (Apr 30, 2013)

Goats are not pets said:


> Well in that case.. Dogs aren't pets either, since they were originally bred for work...
> 
> How is it my goats who seek my affection, who follow me around everywhere are not consider a pet... But finches who are terrified of humans are? What about all the other exotic pets who are the same? I'm sorry, but I believe a pet can be any animal you love, and if I buy a house then I should have any pet I like as long as the have adequate space, food, shelter and care.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

megadeana said:


> Yep! What's crazy is I made a point to call them before hand to make sure I could have them, but now all of a sudden I can't... And they won't give me a direct reason why! I think I know what's going on, but I'm not positive. My next door neighbor is a huge perfectionist when it comes to her yard, she gets yard of the month all the time, I think it bothers her that I spend more time working on my garden in the backyard than working on the flower bed in the front... So maybe this is her way of getting me since my front is not in violation, it's just not very much...


If theres 1 thing that ive definitely learned in "LIFES LESSONS" is to get EVERYTHING IN WRITING!!! PERIOD!!! It just makes sense... Those nice, honest, down to earth people that you make agreements with, pay deposits, etc. to..aren't so nice when it comes time to give it back unless everythings in writing! I gotta tell ya.. Id NEVER put myself in the position to be told what I could, or could not do on my property that own. If I work and pay for it..ITS MINE!!... BEST OF LUCK TO YOU in this messed up situation....


----------



## megadeana (Apr 30, 2013)

fd123 said:


> If theres 1 thing that ive definitely learned in "LIFES LESSONS" is to get EVERYTHING IN WRITING!!! PERIOD!!! It just makes sense... Those nice, honest, down to earth people that you make agreements with, pay deposits, etc. to..aren't so nice when it comes time to give it back unless everythings in writing! I gotta tell ya.. Id NEVER put myself in the position to be told what I could, or could not do on my property that own. If I work and pay for it..ITS MINE!!... BEST OF LUCK TO YOU in this messed up situation....


Thank you! Yes, I am learning this the hard way...


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Sensible,

Yes, goats are livestock. Yet, in this day and age the lines are blurred. I find it perfectly understandable that they are considered pets to some. I am one of them. All of my animals are pets to me.(Horses, chickens, dogs, cats, and goats.) They are all a different species therefore they all have different requirements. Some are not suitable to live in the suburbs, but some like goats do just fine. I find it very refreshing to see urban farming. I think it is a very wholesome and wise decision. 

Megadeana,

I firmly believe in respecting others rights and not infringing on them. Yet, if there are dogs in the neighborhood, then goats if properly cared for are no worse. You could mention that they don't attack people or other peoples pets, and are therefore safer. 

If they originally told you that they were ok, I would fight it. You should have a copy of the original HOA document. Run through it and find a loop hole.


----------



## megadeana (Apr 30, 2013)

I love dogs, and since I went to school to learn about their behavior and how to train, I naturally compare them to everything... But the point I'm trying to make is if dogs are allowed why not


----------



## megadeana (Apr 30, 2013)

megadeana said:


> I love dogs, and since I went to school to learn about their behavior and how to train, I naturally compare them to everything... But the point I'm trying to make is if dogs are allowed why not


Sorry, my phone messed up...

Why not another animal that is very similar in size and has roughly the same effects on neighbors...


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

sell your house or sell your baby goat. you cant win a pissing contest with a skunk. obviously you have a jealous neighbor who is always going to find fault with you first it's the goat then it will be you fence then your dogs. i would never by a house with an hoa. are the amenities that you get worth the hoa fees?


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

That's awful that they are giving you problems after saying it was fine. I think as long as you take good care of your goats there should be no reason you can't have them! Goats can be just as smart and trainable as dogs, and as long as you don't have a herd they should just but out..

I did use to live in a community with an HOA. They are so annoying sometimes, even when you follow all the rules.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hoa- home owners association


----------

